# Patent Pending Pending



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

In and attempt to situate myself squarely into the juncture of both high finance and slingshot manufacturing I have decided I need to consider patenting several of my more unique and valuable slingshot ideas. Since there is money to be made I have decided on a name and trademark for my new company:

*Benevolent Dictator Slingshots Inc.*

This name conveys perfectly my new slingshot world view - that being my absolute willingness to consider letting others contemplate the possibility of incorporating one or more of my design elements into their slingshot projects. There are certain qualifications of course, and given various indices and the condition of world markets, and assorted variances and vagaries in supply and demand, and of course, the rise and fall of the commodities markets in general, my beneficence will rise and fall correspondingly but fairly. Who other than myself is qualified to determine whether or not you should or should not build a particular slingshot in your shop? I feel I have often been cognizant of the needs of others and I have many times willingly considered the possibility that the creative impulse in the masses should occasionally be encouraged. In that vein, let me outline certain parameters so that all may know when and how they might require my seal of approval for "their" creative ideas.

1. MSWWOTTMTP

We all know that metal reinforced slingshots are already spoken for so ideas along those lines will need to be qualified elsewhere.

The first of *my* pending patent pendings is for Metal Slingshots With Wood On Them To Make Them Pretty (MSWWOTTMTP). I am especially excited about this new MSWWOTTMTP concept in slingshot design. The launching of my new flagship model will be coming soon. I am naming it the Dictator in honor of the time honored tradition established by some who have come before me to variously contain the creativity of others for the benefit and betterment of the slingshot world in general.

2. Boiled Leather Slingshots

It became apparent to me early on that the demand for this radical new concept was quickly outstripping supply. Given this new paradigm in slingshot manufacturing, permission to use certain elements of this new design will be forthcoming and commensurate with its market value. Be the first to come to me with hat-in-hand.

3. Hole In The Handle To Put A Flashlight

I was surprised when I discovered that this innovation was mine. And mine alone. To make my granting of permission easier I plan to simply claim that all holes in all slingshots are mine. What might look like a pinky hole to you looks like a flashlight mounting hole to me. Sorry you did not think of patenting it earlier yourself. If there is no early bird then the other old adage applies: The later bird gets the worm. I've got mouths to feed.

4. Slot On The Bottom Of Handle

For a number of years now I have propounded the advantages of preloading a slingshot using my unique Slot In The Bottom Of The Handle system. I am banking on the certainty that this idea will soon be fully accepted and embraced by the slingshot community and, in time, the world. Given the immense potential of this unique idea I must consider all factors throughout the granting process. Please be assured that the needs of those seeking my benevolence will be duly considered. I have no doubt I will again be generous.

Please be comforted that in light of all I have done for the slingshot community my intentions are reasonably honorable and my generosity is, for the most part, assured. Stand at the edge of the precipice with me as we revel together in my purview of our sport of slingshot shooting. Join with me in curtailing the sport we all love as I/we move assuredly along the path from pending pending to pending.

The world is my oyster. It is never personal. It is always business.

winnie (Winnie)


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 43925


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Winnie the wunderkind of the slingshot world ... I salute you! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Winnie said:


> In and attempt to situate myself squarely into the juncture of both high finance and slingshot manufacturing I have decided I need to consider patenting several of my more unique and valuable slingshot ideas. Since there is money to be made I have decided on a name and trademark for my new company:
> 
> *Benevolent Dictator Slingshots Inc.*
> 
> ...


A - don't give him any ideas. 
B - you are all making a big fuss out of nothing. In Hebrew we say: the dogs bark and the convoy passes.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Eh?....


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Moving to OT.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL!!!!! :rolling: :rolling:

You just make my day, sir!!! And here's some advice for you from a friend of mine:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Bravo!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Good grief!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

how long did it take you to so eloquently come up with that crock??? you are funny sir :neener: :rofl:


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

That was good Winnie, a great joke. Uuuhhhh, you were joking weren't you?


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

JonM said:


> how long did it take you to so eloquently come up with that crock??? you are funny sir :neener: :rofl:


A couple of hours messing around.

Beware boredom.

It was unfortunate that I forgot about my kangaroo scrotum (ks) steel ball ammo bags. Think of the money to be made suing for damages from patent infringement. Unauthorized ks ball storage.

The lack of scruples has its advantages.

winnie


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

nicely played :naughty: i've been working on a freeze drying process for coyote testicle ammo myself (oops, now the cat's out of the bag)


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

JonM said:


> nicely played :naughty: i've been working on a freeze drying process for coyote testicle ammo myself (oops, now the cat's out of the bag)


I can't see how freeze drying any kind of ammo will make hitting those little things on a running coyote any easier.

winnie


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

that was good. i stand corrected :neener:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Bravo !! a very funny piece


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is SOOOOOO FUNNY! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well done my hats off too you..you kind sir need to get out doors & play with your slingshot more & away from

the computer...too much time for thinking ....Dah...good one tho..best too ya~AKAOldmiser


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> well done my hats off too you..you kind sir need to get out doors & play with your slingshot more & away from
> 
> the computer...too much time for thinking ....Dah...good one tho..best too ya~AKAOldmiser


Hope you know I am just joking with your story you wrote...all in good fun I hope...Best to you my friend...I am sure there will

be more tales & wit & wisdom to be shared by all........OM


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

This was written last year as a response to a fellow on the forum that had applied for a patent on metal cored slingshots. His contention was that no one else had applied for a patent and he felt he was entitled because he was the first to make them (something he's going to have a lot of trouble defending). In the face of a good bit of criticism he felt he still had the right and had even sent warning letter to one of the forum members. I just couldn't resist.

winnie


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Winnie said:


> This was written last year as a response to a fellow on the forum that had applied for a patent on metal cored slingshots. His contention was that no one else had applied for a patent and he felt he was entitled because he was the first to make them (something he's going to have a lot of trouble defending). In the face of a good bit of criticism he felt he still had the right and had even sent warning letter to one of the forum members. I just couldn't resist.
> 
> winnie


My apology to you Winnie..This was before my time as a New SSF Member..I had no clue to what you was really going on here..

I guess I should have just kept silent and to have said nothing............Fully understand the situation now...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

How did I miss this? You're a pro, Winnie. Flawless Victory!


----------

